# Yea it's happened, we bought one!



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

The sharp eyed amongst you will no doubt have noticed that my credentials now sport 'Holiday Rambler Independent' rather than 'Living in hope' as out motorhome type!  

We are now the proud owners of a 33 foot Indie, and so grateful to you all for all the advice you have given us over the last 9 months searching. Now we can go to meets and find out what you all look like.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Nice one, enjoy your travels and look forward to meeting you soon at a meet or rally. Are we going to see some pics?

Steve


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Well done and enjoy it to the maximum - just go for it. We had no experience of camping, caravans or motorhomes and did what you have done with a Holiday Rambler 4 years ago - wonderful experience. You will probably have a whole load more questions now so ask away.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well done DaMann
I hope that you enjoy your new bus..... You could give it a first outing at the Dirty Duck site for the Valentines weekend (here) where I shall be happy to drewl all over your HR :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh how I dream :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New home*

Hi

Well done and welcome to your new home.

Oscar and I wish you many happy and safe miles.

Russell


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi DeMann,

Welcome to the RV fraternity of MHF.

Chris


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Yo, baby - you is Da Mann now!!

Welcome to the heavyweights.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Congratulation :wink: 

Pictures please.

Did you have a unit before?


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

*Thank you all for your kind words*

Just unfortunate that I suffered from brain fade and mis-named the beast as an Independent rather than a Vacationer! This lapse was in part due to seeing more RVs over the last two weeks than you can shake a 6.8L V10 at, and in part due to me loosing my marbles.

Unfortunately we have a prior commitment on the weekend of the first meet, but will now make a point of going to the first available. We have tended to stay away from meets till now as with having no MH, which detracts somewhat from the effect.

See you all soon, and pictures on the way!


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Our Good freind Drummer has attended many meets without a motor home, dont let that stop anyone, and were always glad to see him, and CrazyLady comes too sometimes 
Ps If you ever meet Drummer don't tell him he has'nt got a Motor home he aint worked that out yet :lol: 
PS were are you Drums ???? very quiet of late 
Geo[/quote]


----------

